
Extending Landauer's Bound from Bit Erasure to Arbitrary Computation - DiabloD3
http://arxiv.org/abs/1508.05319
======
eli_gottlieb
Bloody brilliant, though it does bug me how the thermodynamics of computing
keeps involving quantities which are neither computable nor physically
measurable, like Kolmogorov complexity. Things can't just be "unknowable",
just because.

